# Weld-On 790 Glue.. All purpose?



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Good evening everyone. Lets talk about GLUE (not the elmers kind)..

We have switched to using 790 from Weld-On. Is anyone else using this all purpose besides carrying several different glues on the truck? 

Im tired of glue sitting around and when you go to use it, say just for a CPVC repair, its all dried up!

Anyone else using this on everything? (meaning PVC, both pressure and DWV, ABS, and CPVC)

http://www.ipscorp.com/weldon/lowvoc/lowspecialty/lowspecmedbody


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't trust a glue that claims to work equally well on pressurized PVC and ABS. I do so little CPVC that if I need to mess with it I'll buy a fresh can and charge the customer for it.





Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Is multi-purpose cement NSF,UPC or CSA listed?


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Is multi-purpose cement NSF,UPC or CSA listed?


 
Wow, I just noticed that... Thanks!

However, I now am just reading the msds on it.. its basically the same as regular ABS glue, with one added chemical. I wonder why its not listed with upc...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont use the multi perp cement

i use purple, clear, yellow, blue, and green


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PeckPlumbing said:


> Wow, I just noticed that... Thanks!
> 
> However, I now am just reading the msds on it.. its basically the same as regular ABS glue, with one added chemical. I wonder why its not listed with upc...


 The UPC doesn't recognize transition cements.

I remember getting nailed to the wall by Chuck (a long since retired King County Inspector) back in '96 for using this 'new fangled' green transition cement from Oatey to transition from ABS to PVC. I'm not going to go into too much detail about how severe he was or how badly he reamed me, but suffice it to say, to this very day I carefully look for a UPC listing before trying any new products


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I usually keep a small can of all purpose on my truck but much prefer the correct glue for the pipe I'm using. I have never had any good luck at all with cpvc and all purpose, usually use it when I'm in a bind and ran out of abs or PVC glue... It tends to dry up quickly in the can.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I use what's on sale at walmart, and of course; manufacture coupons :blink:

A can of glue and cleaner lasts all year for me, usually goes bad is why I change it out.

I'll live longer not being around that product like I used to. Probably the reason my legs twitch before I go to sleep and urinate uncontrollably at times.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Anyone use PARABOND glue?


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I wish I could find a picture of glue being made overseas... you think theres people like in flip flops stiring 50 gallon drums together?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I use what's on sale at walmart, and of course; manufacture coupons :blink:
> 
> A can of glue and cleaner lasts all year for me, usually goes bad is why I change it out.
> 
> I'll live longer not being around that product like I used to. Probably the reason my legs twitch before I go to sleep and urinate uncontrollably at times.


Yeah but Steve,
you did the same thing in math class in high school.:jester:


----------

